# Just droping off the News



## ds7662 (Mar 28, 2008)

My daughter Abigail Marie was born 3-26-08 at 1747hrs.

7lbs 6oz, 19in long.

That why I havent been on much and may be awhile before I can really get back in the grove. Will still be around though.


----------



## monty (Mar 28, 2008)

Alan,

She's Beautiful!

God Bless your little one and may she enjoy a long and happily fulfilled life!

BTW! Your expression says it all!

My best to you and your bride on this most wonderful event!

Cheers!


----------



## fireguy (Mar 28, 2008)

congrats, shes a cuteee


----------



## walking dude (Mar 28, 2008)

DUDE! ! ! ! !! ........been wondering where you been at..........she's a cutie all right........good thing she looks like her mom  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





congrats dude..........


----------



## pineywoods (Mar 29, 2008)

Congrats cute bundle of joy


----------



## richoso1 (Mar 29, 2008)

Some guys have all the luck... congratulations my friend.


----------



## smokin' joe (Mar 29, 2008)

Congrats Alan...she is adorable!!!  Hope mom and baby are doing well.


----------



## bb53chevpro (Mar 29, 2008)

Congradualtions on the addition to your family.
Andy.


----------



## travcoman45 (Mar 29, 2008)

That's a cute little shaver you got there allen, besure to enjoy your new gift!


----------



## white cloud (Mar 29, 2008)

Congrats, Cute all right. My next grandchild is due in july They grow so fast.


----------



## kookie (Mar 29, 2008)

Congrats on the little one....................Best of wishes and luck.................


----------



## xcap (Mar 29, 2008)

congratulations--those pics are better'n any qview


----------



## smokeys my pet (Mar 29, 2008)

Congrats ds on the new addition to the REAL family.


----------



## teeotee (Mar 29, 2008)

Congrats on the new baby 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 .


----------



## dhedges53 (Mar 29, 2008)

It's pretty clear that the future of smoking is insured.  Looks like a little smoker to me.  In twelve or thirteen years, that baby will be posting on this board.  Maybe sooner.


----------



## lc in va (Mar 29, 2008)

Congrats, my oldest at 6 is named abigail.


----------



## desertlites (Mar 29, 2008)

congrats on the newbie to the family


----------



## ds7662 (Mar 29, 2008)

Thank you all.

Smoking is on hold right now. Working on about 4 hours of sleep a day for the last 4 days kinda makes it hard.

I did manage to get one last smoke in the weekend before but was so busy I didnt have time to take pics.

Smoked some hotdogs, 2 1/2" thick cut pork chops, country spares, about 10 of the chikcen rolls, 3 fatties, and 2 chubs of turkey burger. 
Most was vacumed sealed and to be saved. 
Now we can eat good with little to no prep time..


----------



## fritz (Mar 29, 2008)

She'e so cute!! Well done Andy!


----------



## bustedluckbarbq (Mar 29, 2008)

Congrats!!!  She is adorable!!


----------



## richtee (Mar 29, 2008)

Congrats to ya both. Amazing, isn't it? Get used to that, Bud  :{) They'll amaze you for the rest of your life.


----------



## kratzx4 (Mar 29, 2008)

Congrats. She is a doll baby. and you smile says it all. Good health to Mama and little one.


----------



## cowgirl (Mar 29, 2008)

DS..she is beautiful!! Congratulations!


----------



## jerkyaddict (Mar 30, 2008)

sorry i missed this one before hand , soo congrats to alan and the mrs.
and welcome to the future smf member !


----------



## cman95 (Mar 30, 2008)

Man she is a beauty. God bless and Congrats!


----------



## allen (Mar 30, 2008)

CONGRATS on your little girl, She's adorable, also CONGRATS to you and MOMMA


----------

